# BRUGES to AMSTERDAM



## alcam (Oct 1, 2017)

Stopping in Bruges for couple of nights in December . Getting ferry from Amsterdam but would like to stop one night en route . Dog struggling to walk any distance so would prefer somewhere pretty central . Only Amsterdam one I could see involved public transport which may not be practicable .
Any ideas ?


----------



## Morphology (Oct 1, 2017)

Not sure what you're looking for?

The motorhome park in Amsterdam Here: Google Maps is about a 15 min walk to a free foot-passenger ferry direct to central station so, yes, public transport is involved but it's free, easy, flat and runs from 7am until midnight.

The motorhome park is nice and secure. Not cheap, but it's convenient for the city centre. EHU is available, though you'll need to book in advance.

Or is it that you are looking for somewhere in between Bruges and Amsterdam? Do you want to be in a town?

Lovely quiet spot on the Scheldt estuary here: Google Maps


----------



## Herman (Oct 1, 2017)

We went from Brugges to Amsterdam via the Zeeland islands and stopped at the aires at Oudorp, not cheap for an aires but very well kept and a scenic route as well.


----------



## alcam (Oct 1, 2017)

Morphology said:


> Not sure what you're looking for?
> 
> The motorhome park in Amsterdam Here: Google Maps is about a 15 min walk to a free foot-passenger ferry direct to central station so, yes, public transport is involved but it's free, easy, flat and runs from 7am until midnight.
> 
> ...



Being December probably prefer a town . Amsterdam aire sounds great slight concern with dog . Are there any restaurants etc near the aire [the one at Scheldt also] ?


----------



## Morphology (Oct 2, 2017)

alcam said:


> Amsterdam aire sounds great slight concern with dog . Are there any restaurants etc near the aire [the one at Scheldt also] ?



The Scheldt, definitely not. Splendid isolation (and HUGE rabbits).

From the Amsterdam Aire to the NDSM wharf (where the free foot ferry leaves from) there are several restaurants.




The Nooderlicht is a funky cafe smothered in found objects and quirky metallic scultures. Pllek looks fairly posh, and you probably need to book. There's a cafe / bakery called 'Brood' right opposite the ferry stage, where everyone hangs out waiting for the next ferry then, just past that there is a nice looking place called De LJ-Kantine. I've a feeling the Double Tree Hilton hotel has a restaurant, though I can't be certain.

I stayed at the Aire for a couple of nights between Christmas and New year last year, and I *think* they were all open, though I didn't eat at any of them. It was bitterly cold & foggy. The foot ferry passes a derelict Soviet-era Zulu class submarine (B-80), plus the Veronica (sister ship to the Caroline of radio fame) is moored there.

Although it's not cheap (€20, €26 incl EHU), it makes visiting Amsterdam a doddle, and I wouldn't hesitate to go back there again.


Morph.


----------



## alcam (Oct 2, 2017)

Morphology said:


> The Scheldt, definitely not. Splendid isolation (and HUGE rabbits).
> 
> From the Amsterdam Aire to the NDSM wharf (where the free foot ferry leaves from) there are several restaurants.
> 
> ...



Brilliant information , thanks for that


----------

